# Butter or Margarine?



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 19, 2016)

What do you prefer?

To clarify: We're looking at a sandwich, toast etc. context here. Not for cooking cakes and stuff like that.


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

Meringue. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Butter. Margarine is not good for you and it tastes crap.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 19, 2016)

What in the world is margarine?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> What in the world is margarine?



fake butter pretty much.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margarine


----------



## Eline (Oct 19, 2016)

Real butter tastes a thousand times better, but I usually eat margarine.. :c


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 19, 2016)

I use margarine for baking but other than that I much prefer butter.


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

I prefer butter, because it's natural I guess?

but my tastebuds must be dead, because I don't think there's much of a flavor difference between the two.


----------



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

margarine isn't good for you

- - - Post Merge - - -

so butter, lol


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2016)

I've always been lactose-intolerant so I've always had margarine. I much prefer it over real butter.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Nanako said:


> I've always been lactose-intolerant so I've always had margarine. I much prefer it over real butter.


don't ya have lactose free butter? o.o


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

Butter by far.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 19, 2016)

I prefer margarine. Butter is gross to me.


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 19, 2016)

Definitely butter.

Margarine is 1 molecule away from plastic. That's just gross...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Invisible again said:


> Definitely butter.
> 
> Margarine is 1 molecule away from plastic. That's just gross...



Yeah, could as well smear a plastic bag on the 'wich man.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 19, 2016)

I didn't even know what margarine was until I searched it on google after seeing that thread title. So definitely butter.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

I couldn't care less either way


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2016)

Margarine. I don't like the taste of butter.


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 19, 2016)

margarine. not really into it though lol


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

Taste wise, definitely butter. But usability wise, margarine. Butter is freaking hard as a rock if you put it in the fridge so you have to leave it out which is annoying.


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 19, 2016)

Definitely butter.  I appreciate that margarine is softer, but I'd rather just leave the butter out for a bit to soften.  It takes extra time sure but I think for taste and health reasons the extra bit of wait is worth it.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 19, 2016)

I personally use "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter". Like I just can't believe it's not butter...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ehhh, either one is fine. But if I just want to slather some on toast I'd choose margarine


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

i can believe its not butter.

id rather have butter.


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 19, 2016)

real butter, but margarine is easier to spread


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 20, 2016)

Butter! Especially love the Irish or Finnish branded ones. ^__^
I never ever use margarine. It's so bad for you!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

ellsieotter said:


> real butter, but margarine is easier to spread



didn't know my mom joined tbt, hi.

lol jk i think butter is as easy as long as you are careful. but i don't eat bread often so eh


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 20, 2016)

What's with all this trash talk about margarine? "1 molecule away from plastic"? It's literally hydrogenated vegetable oil and fats. It's food, not plastic. And it's definitely not worse for you than butter. If anything, a lot of margarines are healthier (or less unhealthy) than butter.

I don't even have a preference between the two. They each have their uses. I like to use real butter for baking, but I'm not going to rip apart my slice of bread in the process of spreading real butter on it. But I'm just boggled about where the anti-margarine propaganda came from lmao


----------



## Milleram (Oct 20, 2016)

I like the taste of either, but I try to use margarine when possible because it's less fattening.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm used to margarine since it's all my gran's ever bought


----------



## Samansu (Oct 20, 2016)

Butter for sure since margarine is nasty and fake! ;P


----------



## sock (Oct 20, 2016)

Used to be marg 100%, but butter is natural and that matters more to me


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Oct 20, 2016)

Omg butter. Im on a dairy free diet right now, and I would kill for some butter. I think I could just eat a stick of it.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2016)

i prefer butter but everyone in my family likes margarine more for some reason so i basically just go with it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 21, 2016)

I really like vegan butter. It's got a better flavour. But, between those two, it'd be margarine.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I use margarine for toast and the like, and butter when my family cooks or bakes.


----------



## Celine (Oct 31, 2016)

I can't taste a difference...
I know butter is more natural and all, but you have to melt it first and it takes such a long time so I usually have margarine


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

I hate fake butter (aka margarine). I can't even eat a teaspoon of it. I would have to say butter.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 31, 2016)

I like butter because it's creamy, but I wish it would be easier to spread like margarine.


----------



## Togekid (Oct 31, 2016)

Making cakes/cookies etc: butter
Toast and sandwiches: margarine


----------



## radioloves (Oct 31, 2016)

The very buttery butter kind of butterrr


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

I never have butter or margarine but if I had to choose it would definitely be real butter as margarine isn't good for you. (even when I do baking for my family I will use real butter, but that is probably because we don't own any margarine as the rest of my family hates it too) I don't know if there is much of a taste difference between the two but I'm assuming, based on the previous replies, that there is quite a big difference.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2016)

does it matter
idk the difference in taste tbh


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't really like margarine, which my family buys "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter", and it taste really fake and gross to me. Butter or really creamy margarine is way better in my opinion.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

I like butter, but typically eat margarine because butter gives me stomach issues.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 4, 2016)

I prefer margarine... Don't like the taste of butter.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 15, 2016)

butter I guess?


----------



## Miii (Nov 15, 2016)

Definitely butter. Margarine is easier to spread, but it doesn't taste nearly as good, burns faster if you try to cook eggs with it, and has a long list of oils on the ingredients list, where butter either has one ingredient (sweet cream) or two (sweet cream and salt). Plus butter has saturated fats that are healthy in small amounts, because saturated fat is an essential component of brain cells and aids in eliminating brain fog and promoting clear thinking.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 15, 2016)

Butter. Margarine tastes weird. Fake and weird.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 15, 2016)

I like to use vegetable oil because it tastes the EXACT same as butter, yet it's like 10x healthier for you that butter. I have been known to use butter, though.


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm not really fond of either, in all honesty. We don't really have any in the house. P: The appeal of either on toast just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

butter but my dad gets margerine bc its cheaper .3.


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 16, 2016)

Margarine is simply a substitute for the real deal. It's like the No Name brand. It's fine, but probably not as good as the actual brand.


----------



## Scully (Nov 16, 2016)

earth balance, lol


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm not sure how this happens but whenever I eat margarine it causes me to have really bad headaches. I stopped eating margarine altogether after that became an reoccurring problem.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 18, 2016)

Can't beat the real deal, butter all the way.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2016)

Butter, it's far creamier and I just prefer it, but it has to be completely melted, like if there's a cold chunk of unmelted butter I'll probably barf.


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 19, 2016)

I choose... Butter. 'u'


----------



## Trystin (Nov 19, 2016)

Butter butter butter!!
Oleo (Margarine) has molecules of paint and plastic in it and it is very disgusting, and has a very unnatural colour to it as well.
We've been using it a lot lately unfortunately due to the fact that we lost a court case and have become a lot more poor than we were. We used to buy only butter. The only things we use butter for now is baking, which we put our heart and pride into as a family of pastry makers, cake decorators, and chefs. When we have a few extra dollars on hand we buy a roll of Amish butter and use it sparingly because its so amazing.


----------



## ramen.jpg (Nov 19, 2016)

I think I have a margarine family but I'm not too sure


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 19, 2016)

OH MY GOD I HATE BOTH
unless i actually need it for recipes so it isn't dry af i won't put it on toast or stuff it's just gross


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

BUTTER


----------



## chaitea (Nov 20, 2016)

butter.


----------



## BB-8 fan girl (Nov 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Butter. Margarine is not good for you and it tastes crap.



Completely agree!


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 25, 2016)

Butter


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 25, 2016)

butter of course!!!  I wouldn't want to disappoint Paula


----------



## piske (Nov 25, 2016)

Butter. I rarely actually use it, but always real butter. Margarine is disgusting.


----------



## Butterstroke (Nov 25, 2016)

Butter? I've never had margarine so I can't really argue for the opposite side.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 25, 2016)

butter! i love it so much! it's a necessity for great cooking and baking.  margarine is disgusting, it's usually made with gmo oil and artificial butter flavoring along with other creepy stuff


----------



## cornimer (Nov 26, 2016)

Butter. My grandma has a personal vendetta against margarine so I've always tended to stay away from it.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 26, 2016)

Butter all the way.


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2016)

well, considering margarine is almost plastic, i'll say butter.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 26, 2016)

doesn't both taste the same ._.?

whatever, butter ftw


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Nov 26, 2016)

Butter. I like my foods extremely fatty, thanks very much

(although obvs margarine is better for people who can't eat dairy!)


----------

